# Watching my 45 Gal planted tank(video) and enjoying the wonderful music



## vancta (Jul 14, 2012)

*Long time no see, say hello to everybody here.*


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

the music sounds like something my dad would kareoke to lol.


----------

